# OPC Daten an Webserver senden



## Duney (10 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich benötige etwas Hilfe bei der Realisierung der folgenden Anforderungen:

Beim Kunden läuft ein WinCC flex. welches als OPC Server konfiguriert ist. 

Nun möchte ich die OPC Daten über das Internet an einen Webserver schicken, wie lässt sich dies Realisieren ? 


Gruß Duney


----------



## Pontifex (12 August 2009)

Ein Panel oder eine PC RT??


----------



## Duney (12 August 2009)

*test*

Das System soll auf einem PC mit WinCC flexible RT aufgebaut werden.


----------



## paula23 (18 August 2009)

Das würde mich auch mal interesieren,

ich habe ein WinCC und exportiere die Daten per TXT über PHP in die MySQL, einfacher müsste es doch mit einem OPC Server gehen, 

Also von WinCC OPC Server nach MySQL.

Hat jemand einen Ansatz ?

Servus und DANKE:


----------

